# Decafinated tea?



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I heard this will help get spawns and it's an alternative to IAL (indian almond leaves). Any thoughts? It's decaffinated so I shouldn't be seeing my fish jumping around like crazy LOL.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Hmm never heard of that...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hmmm.... I've never heard of that!! I think IAL are pretty cheap aren't they?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL!! Vikki and I replied the same thing!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm not sure. I'll look on aquabid.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Lol!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can't get IAL at petstores, can you? What about blackwater extract? Doesn't that have IAL in it?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> You can't get IAL at petstores, can you? What about blackwater extract? Doesn't that have IAL in it?


 Not here :/ And I can't find black water extract and Atison betta spa costs like $10 for a bottle that treats a quart of water.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Eeep! I didn't think they were 25 bucks plus shipping!!!! :O


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

$10 for just enough to treat a quart of water! What a ripoff!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya it's crazy. That's why I'm hoping the tea would be ok since it's like my last hope.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If it's safe for the fish then why not give it a try?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya I think I will. Let's hope it works for Saiprus and Shiny (last somewhat succesful spawn) on October 5th!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Did you get the idea of using the tea from UB?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Did you get the idea of using the tea from UB?


 No a betta breeder forum. I need to post on UB though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

oh, ok.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Hmmm.... I've never heard of that!! I think IAL are pretty cheap aren't they?


Yeah, I think they are, to an extent. I bought 100 top quality IAL on ebay for $12 without shipping, with shipping was $17 and change. Not that bad, if you think about it, considering they came from Singapore and I live in eastern US lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Not bad at all!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Not bad at all!


 I wonder if Linda Olson has any (she's the nearest breeder to me).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You could ask.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I read about using tea! Apparently the tannins in it work well and it's hard to od the bettas because it takes a large quantity to do so. I of course have no experience with it but it seems logical.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok I found some decaffinated tea but it's flavored. I don't think I should use it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can't find any Luzianne or Lipton decaf tea?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> You can't find any Luzianne or Lipton decaf tea?


 Well I haven't checked in the stores. I found this stuff at my house.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, ok.


----------

